# Best van insurer



## furryfriendsglasgow (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi there,

My name's Gav - new to this forum, so hello! - i've just recently set up a pet sitting/dog walking business venture here in Glasgow.

I don't have any regular clients yet but have splashed out on a 2nd hand van in advance so i can take multiple dogs out for country walks should demand require.

I'm due to buy this van tomorrow night (!) and have found difficulty in locating the best insurance company with which to do so, at such short notice!

Because i possibly won't be using the van immediately, does anyone know if one can initially take out normal insurance initially for low-level cover then up it for business use (ie. dog walking) once business starts to pick up? 
If not, can anyone recommend the best company for insuring dog walkers for a van - and the cheapest!!

Many thanks for any useful information in advance.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

hey there and welcome! when i had my van i found it cheapest through Aviva. but everyone is different as the quote depends on so many factors. as of changing it from social and domestic to social, domestic and commuting to a place of work i honestly dont know. id imagine they would up the price.

or would commuting come under using your van for work all the time? ive just confused myself now lol


----------



## BRPetServices (Oct 25, 2011)

As peanut651 says, its very dependent on postcodes etc. However, do be careful with some of the comparison sites (moneysupermarket/compare the market) etc, as some of the cheaper quotes often have bad reviews, or so i found. I went with AVIVA as I knew them from years ago, and although not the cheapest, I felt if i needed to make a claim, then I would be ok with that.


----------

